# Does clomid affect the luteal phase?



## davejon72

Can clomid make your luteal phase a bit longer or affect the length of your cycle, even if you have only taken in for one cycle? 

I am 15dpo (using OPKs) and not got AF yet. I am normally a very regular 28 days but this cycle I used clomid from days 2-6. Could this be impacting on the arrival of AF? 

Thanks anyone for your thoughts.

xxx


----------



## lola13

It can lengthen your LP. I think mine was about 1 day longer on the first clomid cycle. At 15 DPO, maybe you should test. Are you on clomid because you don't ovulate normally or for unexplained or other?


----------



## davejon72

I do ovulate normally. The problem seems to be with DH low sperm morphology but I was advised by the doc to take clomid in an attempt to produce 'better quality eggs'. Think I'll just sit it out rather than test - cant face seeing another BFN!!! x


----------



## nina78

davejon72 said:


> Can clomid make your luteal phase a bit longer or affect the length of your cycle, even if you have only taken in for one cycle?
> 
> I am 15dpo (using OPKs) and not got AF yet. I am normally a very regular 28 days but this cycle I used clomid from days 2-6. Could this be impacting on the arrival of AF?
> 
> Thanks anyone for your thoughts.
> 
> xxx

Hi davejon, 

I was just wondering what happened??? Did you test at the end? I am in the same situation as you. I am 14dpo and would like to know if LP can be longer??? I took 50mg of clomid 3-7. I always O on my own.....
Let me know please. Thanx!!!!


----------



## davejon72

Am now 4 days over due with Af with a luteal phase of 18 days. Always 14 days. Not tested yet cos still cant face BFN. Can clomid upset my cycle this much. I only took low dose days 2-6. Or could i have reason to be optimistic? xxx


----------



## lola13

I think you may have a reason to be optimistic. Are you sure you know when you ov'd? Or could it be that you ovulated later than you think? Keep us posted.


----------



## davejon72

I used OPKs so virtually certain I know when I ovulated. Have had 2 miscarriages in last 18 months so very very cautious about getting over excited about anything at this stage and really cant face seeing BFN (bizarrely prefer to see AF arrive!!!). But will keep you posted... xxx


----------



## Faithpatience

Hi.. Am in same stuation.. iam dpo14/15 Today n got a bfn today n no af still... Last month I for my af on dpo14 on 50mg clomid taken cd 2-6... This month also I took it fromcd2-6 but I don't know what's hAppening this month..
So did u get ur af or did u test.. Pls let me know...
Thanks and good luck Hun...


----------



## todteach

fingers crossed for you. xox


----------



## davejon72

Now 20dpo - still no AF but still too chicken to do test and see BFN!! Ahhhh - what shall I do? Stick it out and wait and see? Can clomid cause me to be this late? Only took 50mg days 2-6. Defo ovulated on day 14 cos used OPKs.

Lots of luck to you all.

xxx


----------



## lola13

OK, I'm typically very conservative about testing, but YOU NEED TO TEST! We haven't had good news in a bit here, so please test & get back to us.


----------



## davejon72

Ok, will do - thanks for the encouragement. Will have to be tomorrow though cos too late now to go and get a test!!! Will keep you posted... xxx


----------



## Faithpatience

davejon, have u tested yet?? fingers crossed for u hun..I have researched in the internet that Clomid can lengthen ur cycle but they have mentioned that ur lutal phase can go to a max of 16 days and not more than that..clomid can jus make it a day or 2 longer and not more than that...

I do understand about seeing a BFN, but I guess u shd get ur BFP now coz ur 20dpo and the witch is still not here...fingers crossed for u hun..

Good luck with ur testing...


----------



## lola13

Anything to share?


----------



## davejon72

Hello kind friends,
Sorry for slow update. DH was working very late this week and by the time he was home, we'd missed the moment to test. Anyway we finally tested last night and... BFP!!!! Am so so excited but also bit nervous (we've had two miscarriages in the last 18 months). Really really hoping this one works out. Dont know if the clomid made the difference but bizarrely it was the first cycle we'd used it.
Thank you to you all for your kind words and my hopes are with us all, that everything works out for all of us.
Lots of love
xxx


----------



## lola13

Congrats!!


----------



## Faithpatience

davejon72 said:


> Hello kind friends,
> Sorry for slow update. DH was working very late this week and by the time he was home, we'd missed the moment to test. Anyway we finally tested last night and... BFP!!!! Am so so excited but also bit nervous (we've had two miscarriages in the last 18 months). Really really hoping this one works out. Dont know if the clomid made the difference but bizarrely it was the first cycle we'd used it.
> Thank you to you all for your kind words and my hopes are with us all, that everything works out for all of us.
> Lots of love
> xxx

sweety, I have replied to ur private message..am same as u..had 2 mmc in past 2 years...jus want to make sure everything goes well this time..fingers crossed for both of us...


----------



## todteach

congrats :)


----------

